# SOFTBOX QUESTIONS



## itsarvin2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Im planning to get a softbox. I need some help on some proper ways of using it. It will be used mainly on outside shoots. I guess my main question is how would i set it up for example ISO, shutter speed aperture, White balance etc.

sorry guys its such a noob qurstion


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 15, 2010)

A softbox doesn't really change your ISO setting or your white balance ... 

Basically you put the softbox over your flash and you'll probably want to set your FLASH COMPENSATION to +1 or +2 (depending on the softbox) and use it that way (these instructions are for a camera flash) .... 

For a more thorough instruction are you using this on a strobe or a flash ... just kinda wondering a bit more info.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2010)

A soft box is just a light modifier.  We need to know about the light itself, in order to help you.


----------



## itsarvin2 (Mar 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> A softbox doesn't really change your ISO setting or your white balance ...
> 
> Basically you put the softbox over your flash and you'll probably want to set your FLASH COMPENSATION to +1 or +2 (depending on the softbox) and use it that way (these instructions are for a camera flash) ....
> 
> For a more thorough instruction are you using this on a strobe or a flash ... just kinda wondering a bit more info.




It will be going on a strobe.


----------



## itsarvin2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> A soft box is just a light modifier.  We need to know about the light itself, in order to help you.



will be a night shoot
im using a alienbee strobe


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, I use ABs too ... so you just toss the softbox on your AB - easiest thing that you can do is get a flash meter to meter your flash out put an shoot away.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 16, 2010)

> will be a night shoot
> im using a alienbee strobe


OK, now we are getting somewhere.

First thing is that the camera should be in Manual mode.  

The exposure from the strobe is controlled by the aperture setting and the power setting on the strobe.  The shutter speed has no bearing on the flash exposure, just remember to keep it longer than your camera's max sync speed.  The shutter speed can be used to control the ambient exposure though.

So if you use a fast shutter speed, 1/200 for example, your ambient (background) is likely going to be very dark.  But if you use a long/slow shutter speed, then you can get more ambient exposure.  

The aperture & ISO will affect both the ambient and flash exposures.  

Lastly, the distance from the light to the subject, will also affect the exposure from the strobe.  

A flash meter is the right tool for measuring the flash output, it would tell you what aperture you need to use for the shot.  If you don't have a flash meter, then you should be able to get there by guessing & testing.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 18, 2010)

What is a good size softbox for 1 person shoots mostly done from the waist up in an outside enviroment.


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 19, 2010)

thats right , its just light modifire you just need to know your requirements throughly and your circumstances, then fix it according to your needs


----------



## sxr (Mar 20, 2010)

itsarvin2 said:


> Im planning to get a softbox. I need some help on some proper ways of using it. It will be used mainly on outside shoots. I guess my main question is how would i set it up for example ISO, shutter speed aperture, White balance etc.
> 
> sorry guys its such a noob qurstion



Not questioning your knowledge or trying to pick on you, but seriously, if you ask a question like this you shouldn't be anywhere near strobes! Start off with speed lights and work your way up. Once you understand the basics of photography, move forward.


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2010)

Go ahead and start with whatever lights you have available to use. :thumbup:

You can learn the basics as you go.


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Mar 21, 2010)

The first softbox to buy would be about 3ft x 4 ft. This is a great size that will handle almost anything you need, and the best one to start with. You can set it up on a regular 8 ft. light stand and be ok. Outside, you'll want to weight down the bottom of that stand to keep it from blowing over!
I have a Chimera box that's still going strong after 20 years (amazing). There are lots of good brands out there now as well. Westcott makes some decent, cheaper ones you might look at too. DON'T FORGET: You'll need to buy the proper speed ring to fit your brand of strobe. This can be a big additional expense.

Good luck!
Andrew'
The Discerning Photographer


----------



## kkamin (Mar 28, 2010)

sxr said:


> itsarvin2 said:
> 
> 
> > Im planning to get a softbox. I need some help on some proper ways of using it. It will be used mainly on outside shoots. I guess my main question is how would i set it up for example ISO, shutter speed aperture, White balance etc.
> ...



Why would it matter if he is using a strobe or a speed light?  They can do the same things.  The advantage for him using an actual strobe is that is has a modeling light to guide his process, rather than fumbling in the dark and chimping away.

But ironically I will say you should check out the strobist website and find their tutorials.  The information will apply to a strobe, but you will have a modeling light to assist you--that is the one thing I think is problematic for the strobist movement: the lack of a modeling light.  If I had to shoot in studio without modeling lights, it would be seriously annoying.  And I can imagine for a beginner to not see what the light is exactly doing, but rather see an end result, it could be rather confusing.


----------

